# V10 Auto Pilot Issue



## marka2k (Jul 13, 2019)

Received V10 update two days ago, now when using auto pilot the vehicle goes from left to right almost constantly (like a drunk driver) sometimes is jerks the steering wheel as if it catches itself running off the road, prior to the update never had this issue. Anyone else with similar experience?


----------



## BW984 (Nov 30, 2018)

I see that you are located in Oklahoma...has it been really windy out? Sometimes when the wind is blowing I've noticed autopilot feels like it is constantly bouncing between the lane markers. I've sensed V10 being a little more active/proactive in the lane than V9 but nothing as drastic as you are seeing.


----------



## marka2k (Jul 13, 2019)

Good point but no it has not been windy, I may try to do a soft reset if I can figure out how (still getting used to the model 3) and see if that helps any.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

marka2k said:


> Good point but no it has not been windy, I may try to do a soft reset if I can figure out how (still getting used to the model 3) and see if that helps any.


To reset just hold down the two steering wheel thumb buttons until you see a Tesla T on the screen. Another way to reset is to go into the Car icon (Vehicle Controls), to Safety and Security, and tap on Power Off. Wait five minutes then tap on the brake pedal. A final way that sometimes works better is just to let the car go to sleep for an hour or more.


----------



## marka2k (Jul 13, 2019)

Thanks to android04 I did the soft reset, did a test drive the symptoms still persist. Tomorrow I will test on a different highway and see if the issues change.


----------



## marka2k (Jul 13, 2019)

Found this thread where the issue is reported so it affects others as well: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/software-build-v10-0-2019-32-11-1-d39e85a-10-1-2019.14284/ I will wait till another release before worrying to much about it, in meantime will be extra vigilant if I use AP.

Thank you for viewing and replying


----------



## X-Treme (Oct 4, 2019)

Seeing the same thing here. At first I thought was wind but tried again on a calm day and still ping pongs. Not extreme but definitely noticeable in this release. I’m assuming the algorithms have changed and need tweaks. I’ll also wait for the next release. FYI - nag screen is much more frequent in this release driving on rural roads.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I haven’t noticed the ping pong-ing so much under V10. This might sound like a silly suggestion but maybe take a microfiber and wipe all the camera areas. I had an error message pop up saying blind spot detection was limited, which inhibited my use of changing lanes on autopilot last week... the day after I washed my car! I took a microfiber and wiped all he cameras thinking perhaps some water/soap/hyper seal dried on them and caused the issue. Seems to have fixed my issue so perhaps it could work for this too? Worth a shot I suppose.


----------



## marka2k (Jul 13, 2019)

Lovesword I actually thought of that and cleaned the lenses prior to me starting the thread, in Oklahoma the spider webs up north where I live are terrible this time of year I jokingly say we will not have to decorate for Halloween! I wish it would have resolved the issue.


----------



## boppo (Feb 7, 2019)

Lovesword said:


> I haven't noticed the ping pong-ing so much under V10. This might sound like a silly suggestion but maybe take a microfiber and wipe all the camera areas. I had an error message pop up saying blind spot detection was limited, which inhibited my use of changing lanes on autopilot last week... the day after I washed my car! I took a microfiber and wiped all he cameras thinking perhaps some water/soap/hyper seal dried on them and caused the issue. Seems to have fixed my issue so perhaps it could work for this too? Worth a shot I suppose.


I had that error yesterday on a long drive, I took a invisible glass wipe and a microfiber cloth and cleaned all the sensor even thou the car was clean. Never got the error on the 250 mile ride home.


----------



## X-Treme (Oct 4, 2019)

I’ll give it a shot.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

I find it only ping-pongs on roads with only a center line//no outerline...as it doesn't know the width of the road to center itself in...then it searches for an average before panicking and returning to the line.


----------



## marka2k (Jul 13, 2019)

Frully I could see that happening but in my case it happens on a four lane highway that has been marked properly HWY 169 north of Tulsa. Later today I hope to test it on a different highway I44 and see if the results are the same or not.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

after all (major) updates involving AP, the system does a recalibration, and there is what feels like wondering in the lane or ping ponging for the first 30 or so miles until it gets thru the calibration.
so any time it does this directly following an update, give it a little time and expect it will be a little wobbly right off the bat.


----------



## marka2k (Jul 13, 2019)

MelindaV I will be patient but since the update I have driven more than 100 miles not splitting hairs but just FYI. It is interesting to know it does do a re-calibration after an update that affects AP I will keep this in mind going forward.


----------



## EchoCharlie3189 (Mar 28, 2019)

I have also noticed some hunting on the auto pilot and I can't tell if the 400 mile round-trip solved the problem or not. It was making the passengers a bit sick at first! Hopefully it calibrates but I have defintiely noticed it changes lanes more smoothly/organically with this update.


----------



## marka2k (Jul 13, 2019)

Drove 110 miles today, during the morning it was pretty tame with a few 'ping pong' episodes, this afternoon a different story it seemed to 'ping pong' rather abruptly and sharply to the point I took control did it twice in a 5 mile stretch of a four lane highway I did not engage AP after that. I made sure the lenses were clean. Fingers crossed that a new version of software corrects the issue, is there a way to report issues like these or is scheduling 'service' the best way?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

marka2k said:


> Drove 110 miles today, during the morning it was pretty tame with a few 'ping pong' episodes, this afternoon a different story it seemed to 'ping pong' rather abruptly and sharply to the point I took control did it twice in a 5 mile stretch of a four lane highway I did not engage AP after that. I made sure the lenses were clean. Fingers crossed that a new version of software corrects the issue, is there a way to report issues like these or is scheduling 'service' the best way?


Sounds like you should schedule service, assuming you can reproduce this pretty reliably.


----------



## marka2k (Jul 13, 2019)

In Oklahoma particularly on HWY 169 they use milled rumble strips along the shoulder is it possible the AP is mistaking this for the outer line? After it corrects notices the solid white line and then corrects back? I was hoping the update I received yesterday would have corrected the issue but it did not.


----------



## marka2k (Jul 13, 2019)

Scheduled Service, spoke to the tech that was going to come out. He stated that they did not see any hardware issues looking at the Telemetry and the recent software update that was OTA the last couple of days deals with AP issues he recommended I install and test. He also stated if I had further issues to note the Time/Date and mile marker if on a highway request service and note the details in the ticket so they can go back and look. Once I install the update and have a chance to test I will report back.

thank you


----------



## marka2k (Jul 13, 2019)

Installed the update and went on a 300 mile trip, AP is better but not completely corrected. From another forum V10 is causing issues with HW3 and AP older HW are not having the issue not sure if this is true or not? Guess I will wait and see hopefully they get it figured out soon.

thank you


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi,

This has me curious:


evannole said:


> I haven't noticed any significant ping-pong behavior as others have.


I used "scan my tesla" to see if the gentle rocking might be detectable in the steering angles:









left is manual steering, right is Autosteer (2019.40.2.1)
nothing jumps out but there seems to be 'noise' at similar frequencies
Since a new release is coming out, I don't think further study of this version makes sense. However, the mass of a car on elastic tires *WILL BE *a tuned mass with a natural vibration frequency. This can lead to resonance conditions that resemble a 'ping-pong.'

Once I get the next release, I'll do a more exhaustive study:

measure front and rear weights at truck stop to calculate inertial mass
rotational
lateral

measure tire elasticity (spring constant) to model rotational and lateral frequencies
at min, average, and max tire pressures

document how to measure motion:
smart iphone measurement of lateral accelerations
smart iphone measurement of axial accelerations (tricky)
use a 6-axis, accelerometer to confirm iphone metrics

I have noticed a gentle rocking motion but nothing that bothered me. I too speculated that auto steer may be inducing it. Tweaking the Proportional-Integral-Derivative (PID) coefficients might mitigate the gentle rocking motion. But we really need to know the natural, resonate frequencies to understand what might be done.

Bob Wilson


----------



## TomaGo (Dec 24, 2018)

Hello Bob,

interesting analysis.
- On my Model 3 with 19 inches tires and previous firmware i have no ping-pong effect in autopilot.
- With winter tires 18 inches and lady release 2019.50.x i have a lot of ping-pong effect.
Don’t know if it is a software or tires issue.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

TomaGo said:


> Hello Bob,
> 
> interesting analysis.
> - On my Model 3 with 19 inches tires and previous firmware i have no ping-pong effect in autopilot.
> ...


I'd start with getting a four-wheel, alignment. My local _DiscountTires_ handles it without a problem but be sure and discuss the problem with them. If the mechanicals are off, software can't really fix it. In my case, I also had a bad front bearing and probably a bad rear bearing. Still, I'm looking at ways to quantify the 'ping-pong'.

Bob Wilson


----------



## TomaGo (Dec 24, 2018)

I’ll wait for the next software update before to do anything on the car as autopilot was perfect during the last 9000km, before winter wheels and 2019.50 firmware.


----------



## marka2k (Jul 13, 2019)

UPDATE 

After starting this thread later part of 2019 the last version I received 2022.16.2 seems to have resolved this problem. Update arrived a little over a week ago and EAP has maintained lane without appearing like a drunk driver. Fingers crossed it stays that way. Prior to the update it would last about a day after an update or performing the camera re calibration. Event he wife noticed she would often complain it was going to make her throw up LOL


----------

